# Is it normal to sign for shipments?



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

So I got a notice of a package that needed my signature left in my mail this afternoon. The only package that I have coming in that this could be for is a qualifier for this forum. Does anybody else ever have to sign for their shipments or should I be expecting a letter come 4pm when I go to pick it up at the PO?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

It's not uncommon to sign for shipments. I've signed for shipments when coming from vendors, and packages from various members on different forums. Not saying it couldn't be a letter, but don't believe it's only a letter because you have to sign for it. Some people use it to be sure "you" got the package by signing for it. I am sure it's nothing at all.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I sure hope you're right. Am I also generally correct to assume that since it only took a week and 2 days to get here that it's more than likely the actual product? Does customs work that fast? Being gov't I'd assume no, lol.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't want scare you but I have never signed for any of my shipments from the vendors I've used. I don't think the letters that have hit were in need of being signed for either that I've heard of.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I believe everyone will be signing for shipments sooner rather than later...
They would have left the letter.....unless it's the really bad one


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Adam said:


> I sure hope you're right. Am I also generally correct to assume that since it only took a week and 2 days to get here that it's more than likely the actual product? Does customs work that fast? Being gov't I'd assume no, lol.


My stuff has hit as fast as 5 days from pushing the button to 2 weeks being the longest I've ever waited.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I believe everyone will be signing for shipments sooner rather than later...
> They would have left the letter.....unless it's the really bad one


...:behindsofa:

...I'm way to pretty for prison....


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Adam said:


> I sure hope you're right. Am I also generally correct to assume that since it only took a week and 2 days to get here that it's more than likely the actual product? Does customs work that fast? Being gov't I'd assume no, lol.


It takes several weeks, if not months to get the letter
Your fine............


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Don't want scare you but I have never signed for any of my shipments from the vendors I've used. *I don't think the letters that have hit were in need of being signed for either that I've heard of.*


Bingo. If you got a letter, you would not have to sign for it. I've never heard of this as well. So I'd highly doubt you got "the letter".

Also as Dave said, a lot of vendors do not require to you to sign for the package, but I have two vendors that do require me to sign for the package. It just all depends on what vendor you are using and/if they may have changed their shipping policy as well.



Adam said:


> I sure hope you're right. Am I also generally correct to assume that since it only took a week and 2 days to get here that it's more than likely the actual product? Does customs work that fast? Being gov't I'd assume no, lol.


99% sure it's the product you've been waiting on. I've had packages arrive to me in 7, 8, and 10 days. So for it to arrive to you in nine days is def not out of the norm. Especially this time of the year when there are no big holidays like Christmas.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks David. You've made me feel a lot better. Now I just hope you're right... :lol:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Adam said:


> ...:behindsofa:
> 
> ...I'm way to pretty for prison....


:cheer2: :cheer2: :boink:

No way customs gets you the letter that fast... you can stop googling how to make a shank with bedsheets now...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Adam said:


> Thanks David. You've made me feel a lot better. Now I just hope you're right... :lol:


Enjoy the smokes and post some ceegar pron when you get the box in your hands! It's a requirement from the new members....lol.



bdw1984 said:


> :cheer2: :cheer2: :boink:
> 
> No way customs gets you the letter that fast... you can stop googling how to make a shank with bedsheets now...


LMAO Ben. Might as well go ahead and email him the manual on how to surive in prisons for when he does get the letter! ound:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

While I'm sure that the post below mine will be deleted shorty, it is totally unacceptable and in violation of forum rules. Carry on...

Edit: TY mod squad


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I believe everyone will be signing for shipments sooner rather than later...
> They would have left the letter.....unless it's the really bad one


The really bad one comes certified mail with return receipt!
:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

It has been a while since I ordered a package from the two vendors I used but on one occasion I had to sign for the package... I'm almost certain that a mail employee is taking his duties seriously instead of just throwing it in a mail box... I wouldn't worry...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> It's not uncommon to sign for shipments. I've signed for shipments when coming from vendors, and packages from various members on different forums. Not saying it couldn't be a letter, but don't believe it's only a letter because you have to sign for it. Some people use it to be sure "you" got the package by signing for it. I am sure it's nothing at all.


Good advice.. My vendor would not ship my second order until I let them know if the first was received.. After I they released the second for shipment I noticed little boxes you check to let them know which items had been received..


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Went to the PO after work... And I'm in a good mood after. :lol:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Adam said:


> Went to the PO after work... And I'm in a good mood after. :lol:


good to hear.....:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Adam said:


> Went to the PO after work... And I'm in a good mood after. :lol:


Your good mood is worthless without pix.....:spy::bounce:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Your good mood is worthless without pix.....:spy::bounce:


I'm trying. But my cpu is acting weird. Says I have the photo saved, but doesn't show it anywhere. I try to save again, says it already exists...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome...see, no reason to panic!

Now...:dance:... PHOTOS!


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

I just found out that my daughter had to sign for my package today. That's just in the FWIW column.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, so here's a crappy phone pic.

Small order to test the waters, but it works for me for the time being.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> It takes several weeks, if not months to get the letter
> Your fine............


What Bull said. Months for the letter... there is a vendor that does require a signature. I have only used them once.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Adam said:


> Ok, so here's a crappy phone pic.
> 
> Small order to test the waters, but it works for me for the time being.


Nice...better put your order in right now for the next. You'll turn those to smoke fast enough.:rotfl:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Great selection of smokes Adam!! Congrats man and like we said, nothing to worry about...lol.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Haha! Thanks. Now to wait for the heat to drop a few degrees and go turn one to pollution, lol.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

AAAAAHHHHH!!!!!! Little Crawling Bugs in the box!!!!!!! FFRRRREEEEEEEZZZZEEEEERRRR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok... I opened the boxes, inspected each stick, and no holes that I could see. I still took them all out of the box and put each box's worth into separate freezer bags and got thim in the fridge until morning. Plus a third bag with both boxes straight into the freezer. Let's see the little buggers get past this test... Oh, i did leave one out, to see if they survive the fire test... :evil:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Deep freeze them about 72 hrs to safe.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

shitty about the bugs man. But good you got on it quick.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn bugs! But there's a good lesson to be learned here: freeze your stuff, no matter where it comes from.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I was under the impression that Habanos has been freezing their product for at least a couple of years. Am I wrong?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> I was under the impression that Habanos has been freezing their product for at least a couple of years. Am I wrong?


Ah yeah me too. Supposedly since 2002 or close to it? I thought they had some state of the art freezing facility and they it was a requirement from that time going forward all cigars were froze.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Ah yeah me too. Supposedly since 2002 or close to it? I thought they had some state of the art freezing facility and they it was a requirement from that time going forward all cigars were froze.


Sure, they freeeze them. But they can pick up bugs sitting in a warehouse for a couple of years. Or in shipping.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm hoping they were wood mites. The were tiny and light colored. Aren't beetles usually brown when they are big enough to crawl around?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Adam said:


> I'm hoping they were wood mites. The were tiny and light colored. Aren't beetles usually brown when they are big enough to crawl around?


Break out the hoto: and give us a look.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't know if I can, Dave. I really only saw two of them. And the sticks and boxes are in the freezing process right now in separate bags, so I don't know for sure if there are even any more than just those two.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

My vendors ship FedEx, so I've signed for every box I've ever bought.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Adam said:


> Don't know if I can, Dave. I really only saw two of them. And the sticks and boxes are in the freezing process right now in separate bags, so I don't know for sure if there are even any more than just those two.


Gotcha....Hey it was worth a try. I had beetles once...didn't take pix either but wish I would have. I was so freaked out at the time the only thing I could think of was going through every box I have and preparing for the freeze.
All this immediately after I eliminated the obvious opposition from existence in my territorial space.


----------

